# 2013 Kayak for a cure



## C1DoG (Mar 16, 2013)

Got this on my facebook page and thought I would pass it along here. For anyone that might be interested in joining this event. :thumbsup:

http://kayakforacure.org/events/pensacola/


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

This is a great event! Pensacola Kayak & Sail will be helping out again this year! All the money they raise goes to the American Cancer Society!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds awesome! I see they even provide kayaks and gear for those who don't have one. Any more info on this? I have a kayak, but my wife does not, and I think she would enjoy getting involved. Where can I get more info or register?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Something is going on with registration???


----------



## C1DoG (Mar 16, 2013)

I noticed about that also. I will post something on their facebook page and see if they can fix it.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Shoreline (the busiest ramp in Gulf Breeze) during snapper season?! Who thought THAT was a good idea?!


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*kayak*



OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Sounds awesome! I see they even provide kayaks and gear for those who don't have one. Any more info on this? I have a kayak, but my wife does not, and I think she would enjoy getting involved. Where can I get more info or register?


OTTE, I have another Kayak you can use anytime you want. Just let me know.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Shoreline (the busiest ramp in Gulf Breeze) during snapper season?! Who thought THAT was a good idea?!


+1 on snapper season and busy ramp. Not to mention all the yahoos on boats and jet skis headed to the boardwalk. Have to keep your head on a swivel.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

I have to admit I'm a little disappointed by some of these responses. Coming from someone who recently lost a family member to cancer and having another with cancer for the 5th time, I don't give a damn what the conditions are or what time of year it will be! I'll be there in all freaking neon pink from head to toe to be seen! Not to mention if the boaters don't see a large throng of kayakers coming their way, that's all on them. Not us. Yes, it'll be snapper season, guess the snapper won't mind if we're a little late. They usually wait on us anyway, don't like those damn boats. So grow a pair and support a great cause, please!

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Dam!!!!!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Watch This said:


> I have to admit I'm a little disappointed by some of these responses. Coming from someone who recently lost a family member to cancer and having another with cancer for the 5th time, I don't give a damn what the conditions are or what time of year it will be! I'll be there in all freaking neon pink from head to toe to be seen! Not to mention if the boaters don't see a large throng of kayakers coming their way, that's all on them. Not us. Yes, it'll be snapper season, guess the snapper won't mind if we're a little late. They usually wait on us anyway, don't like those damn boats. So grow a pair and support a great cause, please!
> 
> Manda
> Team Tandem Terror


Have you ever tried to find a parking spot at Shoreline during snapper season? I have and if the weather is nice its going to be TOUGH. It is a great cause and the wife and I plan on being there BUT that doesnt make it not true that there are 321 better days out of the year that this could have been planned.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Lost my mother to cancer in 2005, I am there!!!!!!


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't mean to pop off, guys, but we're talking about something that could bring huge awareness and save lives. I know fishing its everything better than some, that's how I've dealt with my loss, but sometimes things are a little more important than fishing. Now that I've said my piece and backed up my personal reasons I'll leave y'all to make your own decisions. Just saying, cancer is a bigger fish to fry...

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

*Thank You!!*



dehook said:


> OTTE, I have another Kayak you can use anytime you want. Just let me know.


 
I may have to take you up on that. i have been wanting to get her out there with me. I appreciate the offer.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

*Donate Blood!!*



Hey Watch This said:


> I don't mean to pop off, guys, but we're talking about something that could bring huge awareness and save lives. I know fishing its everything better than some, that's how I've dealt with my loss, but sometimes things are a little more important than fishing. Now that I've said my piece and backed up my personal reasons I'll leave y'all to make your own decisions. Just saying, cancer is a bigger fish to fry...
> 
> Manda
> Team Tandem Terror


 
I am sorry to hear about your loss. I always try to get people to go with me to donate blood. I go every 3 to 4 weeks to donate my white blood cells. I am a Universal Donor for white cells, which are used to help cancer patients, especially little kids. I encourage everybody to donate blood and to help support research for a cure any way they can.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

My dad had cancer. I try to donate money and help anytime I can afford it. I will try to make this event. PFF kayakers should make a great showing! This would be a good time to meet one another. Its for a great cause.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

My mom survived cancer twice so I know the score, but sending a fleet of kayaks into danger in the name of awareness might raise awareness of a different kind. I do the breast cancer walk-a-thon most years, but if they told us we were walking down the highway during rush hour without closed roads I'm sure that would make folks think twice.

It appears as though people were concerned about the heavy boat and jetski traffic, not missing a day of snapper fishing.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Alright, so if it's a traffic/parking issue, are there any long open bed trailers for shuttle service from the gb comm center? I think I can scrounge one up and borrow my dads truck for the day. Anyone else think think this is a good idea if we had enough "shuttles" to make a dent? Or am I just trying too hard?

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a big truck with 8' bed. Can probably borrow a 16' 10000 lb rated trailer


----------



## KrzyKjun512 (May 3, 2013)

Just learned about this event tonight, Great cause...signing up now. Going to try and stretch the legs that everyone keeps telling me my Tarpon 160 has.


----------



## Perdido Surf (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking forward to good times and a great cause. I was very surprised and impressed with the magnitude of it, last year, as well as the turnout. I'll be out there in my Ride 135 again. Trying to get as many people as I can to sign up and come paddle with us.

As for parking, I'll just drop off my kayak and park at the rec center again. I don't mind the walk.

Hope they get the online registration fixed soon.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Is there any other way to register besides online? Maybe a place we can go to get registered? I am very interested in this even, along with my wife and a few other people. Any help would be awesome. - O*D*W


----------



## C1DoG (Mar 16, 2013)

I have asked on their facebook page and have gotten no feedback that I know of. I will recheck it. I will keep looking and see if I can find another way to register.

Edit: The 2013 date for the event is Saturday, June 8th. The event will be held at Shoreline Park South in Gulf Breeze, Florida. The event will begin with event day registration and sign-in at 7:00 AM. Breakfast will be served beginning at 8:00 AM and first launch at 9:00 AM.

Any questions can be sent to [email protected].


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

C1DoG said:


> I have asked on their facebook page and have gotten no feedback that I know of. I will recheck it. I will keep looking and see if I can find another way to register.


 
That would be great, C1DoG. Keep me posted. I do not have FaceBook, so I can not get on that site. Thank you for your help! O*D*W


----------



## C1DoG (Mar 16, 2013)

This is the reply I got from the facebook page. 


"Tabatha Roddenberry Owens Hey Steve...were you able to register yet??? Sorry for the glitch on one of the sites....Active.com is working. Thank you for bringing this to our attention, and we hope to see you on June 8th..."


----------



## Perdido Surf (Apr 24, 2011)

The site seems to be working now. I just registered about an hour ago.


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

Here is a video from last year's event:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

It is still not working. Every time I click register, it just drops down to the information page. I have tried now about 2 dozen times since last week. Is there any other option available that anybody knows? Worst case, I will just show up and blend in. Lol. O*D*W


I just e-mailed Danny to see what he says. I will let those of you, who are also having a problem getting registered, know what he says.


----------



## C1DoG (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah... I haven't gotten any response via e-mail yet. Worse case will be registering that morning at the event.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone know what the cost of registration is? Also, I had heard they would supply kayaks to those who did not have one. I have one, but my wife want to join me. Dehook, I know you said i could borrow yours, but I think I might want to use a tandem. I just do not see my wife wanting to paddle the whole way. Any body have any info on a tandem yak i could use, or if they would have them to supply? -O*D*W


----------



## C1DoG (Mar 16, 2013)

Registration site is up and running. :thumbup: 
Kayak for a cure Pensacola 2013 All needed info is there and it looks like you might have to create and account with Active.com.


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

If I am still living in Florida I will be there. This is a great cause!


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll be there! Are the forum's members going to gather together or wear something so we can know who each other is? That might be cool.

That's also a long drive for me, I'd be willing to wet some lines while I'm out there if anybody is interested!


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

*Recognition*



BY Ryan said:


> I'll be there! Are the forum's members going to gather together or wear something so we can know who each other is? That might be cool.
> 
> That's also a long drive for me, I'd be willing to wet some lines while I'm out there if anybody is interested!


Heck yea! We will be wearing our Team Tandem Terror shirts on our Tandem yak, can't miss us, but we're all for some wet lines! After watching the video from last year, I don't think it would do much fishing during, but after would be fun! 

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

http://kayakforacure.org/events/pensacola/

Don't forget about this one. A great event for an awesome cause!


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

Who is coming tomorrow?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to make it but forgot the date. I thought it was later in June. Might not be able to do it.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

The weather certainly didn't help the cause!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be there. Also sponsoring my sis.


----------



## Perdido Surf (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

It seemed to be an awesome event to me. Met a lots new people. They had more people than kayaks! $7500 was raised. And I would like to thank our men and women from NAS that took time from their day to show up. Delivering last night on the base I saw a few Kayak for a Cure shirts. :thumbup:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I sure wish I could have made it. I never could get registered and lost track of the date. I think I tried a dozen times to register. I hope there was a great turnout and that everyone had a great time. O*D*W


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Me and my sis registered at the event at 7:00. I lost track of the date also. But it was a good last minute decision.


----------

